# internal error while running tahi suite



## abhishekmittimani (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 

while running IPv6 Conformance/specification test on FreeBSD version 8.4 and perl 5, version 16. I have installed v6eval-3.3.5. I am getting below error message while executing Test#2. Please help in resolving the issue. 

```
FreeBsd_BLR# /usr/local/v6eval/bin/autorun INDEX -f
========== TEST 1 ==========
ping/ping.seq -pkt ping/packet.def -log 1.html -ti "link local ping test"
Start Capturing Packets (Link0)
Send Echo Request
Wait Neighbor Solicitaion or Echo Reply
NG
  -> FAIL
========== TEST 2 ==========
ping_frag/ping_frag.seq -pkt ping_frag/packet.def -log 2.html -ti "fragmentaion test"
Start Capturing Packets (Link0)
"ping_frag/packet.def", line 121: error: v6auto must define NextHeader
"ping_frag/packet.def", line 121: error: v6auto must define NextHeader
V6evalTool.pm vSend() return status=1
Died at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16.2/V6evalTool.pm line 2697.
  -> internal error
FreeBsd_BLR#

This is perl 5, version 16, subversion 2 (v5.16.2) built for amd64-freebsd

Copyright 1987-2012, Larry Wall

Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the
GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.

Complete documentation for Perl, including FAQ lists, should be found on
this system using "man perl" or "perldoc perl".  If you have access to the
Internet, point your browser at http://www.perl.org/, the Perl Home Page.

You have new mail.
FreeBsd_BLR#
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2021)

abhishekmittimani said:


> FreeBSD version 8.4


FreeBSD 8.4 has been end-of-life since August 2015 and is not supported any more.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## abhishekmittimani (Jun 29, 2021)

thank you SirDice, can you please point out the latest version to be used for IPv6 specification test using Tahi tool. my end goal is to run Tahi IPv6 suit on my switch for IPv6 certification. can you point me to the url and tools to achieve my goal. 


thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2021)

abhishekmittimani said:


> can you please point out the latest version to be used for IPv6 specification test using Tahi tool.


No idea about that tool, what it supports or not. 

You can find the currently supported versions of FreeBSD here: https://www.freebsd.org/security/#sup


----------



## abhishekmittimani (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks SirDice


----------

